# Word of the Week 5 - 2015



## SENC (Jan 25, 2015)

septentrional

An adjective that means northern (based on the noun septentrion, that means north).

I thought we would benefit from a word a bit less acidic than Yankee when talking about our septentrional brothers and sisters. I considered funny-talking and frozen, too, but they didn't rise to word of the week standards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

Let me see here now  price of wood going to N.C. just doubled. Funny talking and frozen huh?? What the hell is y'all crap.............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2015)

"The war of septentrional aggression" Just doesn't have the same ring to it though.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Septentrional Lights?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2015)

Septentrion Carolina?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

How about Septentrional wind. Or a Blue Septentrionalern. Even spell check does not like the word.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2015)

When this thread was started it was decided a CEO should run it. Well, that's just great. Now we are being fed this stuff. I need to run this thread. We would see words such as whatchamacallit, wazzzup, nahhhhh, cool breeze, henrysanut and such.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> When this thread was started it was decided a CEO should run it. Well, that's just great. Now we are being fed this stuff. I need to run this thread. We would see words such as whatchamacallit, wazzzup, nahhhhh, cool breeze, henrysanut and such.


 

I really Like the Henrysanut - is that southern for walnut?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I really Like the Henrysanut - is that southern for walnut?


Universal word


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2015)

I do like fishing for them big septentrionals in the lakes up here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2015)

This is yet another example of the resident wordsmith attempting to cozen the fine antediluvians of Woodbarter(both the fine, upstanding southerners and less desirable septentrions) into ignoring the sylvan topics so dear to our hearts in favor of this codswallop.

@Kevin and @SENC can gymnologize about whether I get credit for this week given that I barely modified last week's submission

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2015)

I think I might have offended my septentrional brothers earlier this week, but through a sylvan of apologies, hopefully I have made it right.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2015)

This stuff has to many syllables, way over my yankee head. And yes I prefer yankee and I am proud of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> This stuff has to many syllables, way over my yankee head. And yes I prefer yankee and I am proud of it.



Black taggers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

DKMD said:


> This is yet another example of the resident wordsmith attempting to cozen the fine antediluvians of Woodbarter(both the fine, upstanding southerners and less desirable septentrions) into ignoring the sylvan topics so dear to our hearts in favor of this codswallop.
> 
> @Kevin and @SENC can gymnologize about whether I get credit for this week given that I barely modified last week's submission




Kung Fu Doc - a physician with the ability to not only disarm someone, but to also turn their own weapon against them . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Jan 25, 2015)

@Tclem I'm so looking forward to your word of the week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

jmurray said:


> @Tclem I'm so looking forward to your word of the week!



Yea too tehm see whatum pinch up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds like there is agreement. @Tclem, you are hereby appointed and annointed as the Word of the Week #6 author. Next Sunday is yours. Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's something like he'll post:

_To 

The sekun numbr in tha alphabat. _

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2015)

SENC said:


> Sounds like there is agreement. @Tclem, you are hereby appointed and annointed as the Word of the Week #6 author. Next Sunday is yours. Can't wait.


I's willl bes goon on vamafucation and thuse unables to does it nex weak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Here's something like he'll post:
> 
> _To
> 
> The sekun numbr in tha alphabat. _




Would that make 'too' the capital number 'to'?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Would that make 'too' the capital number 'to'?



No. I believe "to" is 2 and "too" is 2.5.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No. I believe "to" is 2 and "too" is 2.5.


Sorry, Kev, but you need to work on you Missippi translation. "To" is one of those thangs danglin off the front of your foots. "Too" is 2. That's why when someone has sumthin someone else sez they have one too, cuz 1+1 equals too. Its also short for toofs, of which most Missippians haf too. Sept in the delta, where no one has more than one so therz no reason for too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

Seems the southineers in this thread still have considerable hostility towards us nothiners. Plenty of codswallop slinging from the south. All the more reason to keep this



 



 



 

Up north until they can behave themselves....................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

SENC said:


> Sorry, Kev, but you need to work on you Missippi translation. "To" is one of those thangs danglin off the front of your foots. "Too" is 2. That's why when someone has sumthin someone else sez they have one too, cuz 1+1 equals too. Its also short for toofs, of which most Missippians haf too. Sept in the delta, where no one has more than one so therz no reason for too.


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Seems the southineers in this thread still have considerable hostility towards us nothiners. Plenty of codswallop slinging from the south. All the more reason to keep this
> 
> View attachment 69869
> 
> ...



Ah have apologized fo my transgritions aginst ya'll yankees Mike. yew suld send that ta me!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Seems the southineers in this thread still have considerable hostility towards us nothiners. Plenty of codswallop slinging from the south. All the more reason to keep this
> 
> View attachment 69869
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOO!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

